# my pet peeve



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Im going to name my next dog Peeve.. then when i say my pet peeve.. it will be literal 

ok my pet peeve is people who talk about "teacup" dogs. There is no such thing as a teacup anything.. all the dogs in the tiny category are just toys. Some people may breed their dogs to be tiny but they are still just toy dogs.. not teacup.. 

anyway in my lunch room at work, when i go to lunch at 3:30, they have the tv show Judge Joe Brown on. they were showing what was going to be on tomorrow.. and these two women bought these white dogs from a breeder and they are suing her because she said they were teacup dogs.. and these dogs were on teh bigger size of the toy dogs.. like maybe 9-10 lbs. they were white and very shaggy.. i think they might be Maltese.. or maybe maltepoo.. they didnt say in the commercial.. I recommend everyone watch it tomorrow(wednesday) and hopefully the judge will rule in the breeders favor in this one.. no one can guarantee how big a dog is going to get.. and there is no such thing as teacup dogs!

janie


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Very true, no gurantee that the dog will stay tiny but if the breeder did not put it in the contract or in writing.............it's a hard rap to beat! And even though we all know there is no such thing as a teacup, but in general I think a lotof people think what is meant when it is used.......is a very tiny dog!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree that it IS annoying!!

I do know that some places (re: pet stores) will sell their dogs as "teacup" and charge more for them depending on what size they say they are going to grow to. Therefore, I hope the "breeder" loses, because they probably charged an astronomical price for the "teacup" dogs the ladies were purchasing! They should have done some research before buying!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

The sad thing is, they are all losers, the owners, the breeder and the dog. I hope they don't get rid of the dog or that the breeder takes it back......people are stupid, plain and simple and it's the dogs that suffer. People want instant gratification, no waiting around to get a dog the right way. Nope, just drive over to the nearest pet store that sells pets. You get what you pay for. God forbid going to a shelter or going through a rescue group - more than likely they wouldn't get approved because they are stupid and don't really know why they want a little white dog, or the little yorkie. Thank God most rescue groups take the time to interview and get referrals so that these babies aren't going from home to home. Get over trying to be Paris Hilton or the like. Get a dog because you want a dog! Not because you want a little bitty thing to carry around and show off. Ok, off my soapbox. Too bad they aren't going to be on Judge Judy, I know she's a dog lover....hoping Judge Brown is too.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

sorry ihavent responded in here.. i was mad because i missed the majority of the show because i got to lunch late.. but They were maltipoos and they were pretty big.. there were 3 of them bought by 3 friends.. and they brought in some lady ( i missed her credentials) who basically said that maltipoos are mixed breeds.. not designer dogs like some people think and there is no guarantee as to how big pups will be.. she also mentioned no such things as teacups...

the judge found in favor of the breeder because the people who bought never got anything in writing.

I tell you.. my breeder told me that bianca was going to be about 4-5lbs.. but if she turned out bigger than that.. i wouldnt care.. I love her to pieces. My last dog, a pomeranian (who died 11/17/07.. this is actually a sad week for me) was about 10 lbs when she was healthy.. thats large for a pom.. but I loved her to pieces and never thought there was anything wrong with her..

when i get bianca spayed (soon, i have to make the appt here in the next few days) im going to have her weighed. Its going to be the first time since august and i have no idea how much she weighs.. i am guessing 3-4lbs.. but she is long.. she is 11 inches from tail to neck (give or take.. she was wiggling wheni measured her) she looks long and skinny.. i call this her awkward teenage years.. but i wouldnt trade her for the world!!!

janie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great name ...do teacups have more health problems? i was told they do .
a while ago there was a post about a women who had put her dog in a shelter ,becouse it grew to big and was not a teacup..
i love maltese of all sizes .sad .... :wub: jo


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

I studied up quit a bit on this subject. I too was under the impression that a teacup was a breed but it is not. For some reason everyone wants a tiny dog but they all deserve the same love and they are all special. Anyway, I read that a teacup is actually created by breeding two runts of the litter and yes they do have more health issues. I have a brother who went way out of state to buy a "teacup" poodle and paid a hugh price. She is precious and adorable but she is just sooo little. She is now several years old but is starting to have health issues. If someone did or will do a study I bet that teacups have a shorter life span, especially if it is ture that it is the runts that are used. I have had a 'tiny' toy, a toy and a bigger toy dog in my life and I loved them all the same.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhh YEAH... sure is one of my "favorite" topic. NOT!

And just today a woman came in with a doggie in a carrier and I asked her what was in the carrier, her reply to me was "my teacup maltese".............. :huh: So I asked her what her doggie's name is, how old is the dog and how much her dogs weighs. "Bella is 9 weeks old and is 3 pounds." 

All I could think of is, the surprise that woman may be in for. :mellow: 

I have some teacups and they are in my cabinet, WHERE THEY BELONG.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Nov 21 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=674478


> Ohhh YEAH... sure is one of my "favorite" topic. NOT!
> 
> And just today a woman came in with a doggie in a carrier and I asked her what was in the carrier, her reply to me was "my teacup maltese".............. :huh: So I asked her what her doggie's name is, how old is the dog and how much her dogs weighs. "Bella is 9 weeks old and is 3 pounds."
> 
> ...


LOL! So true Melanie - that lady is in for a nice surprise - a bigger pup means more to love! :wub: 

My peeve is when I see 'Maltese *Terrier'* arghhhhhhh! that drives me nuts!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a feeling Jazz is going to be larger then expected. He was only 2.5 lbs when I brought him home, but holy cow is he growing fast! He's now 5lbs at 5 1/2 months old. His estimated weight was between 5 to 5.5 lbs. His parents were both about 5 lbs. Sometimes you just can't tell how big they will be for sure. There is always the chance for throwbacks. I'm sure Jazz's growth has slowed down a bit now, but I still think he will be bigger then expected. Do I care? Not one little bit! He's my cuddly little love bug. Pixie on the other hand is a petite 2.5 lbs at 4 1/2 months old. She's going to stay pretty small I think. Do I love her more for being little? Absolutely NOT! They both have fantastic personalities and are so wonderful!


----------



## Allie Bear (Dec 10, 2008)

This is my first toy dog so they are all tiny to me, I have two 70 lb. labs and now my little Pucca, she's 3.6 pounds at 4 months. If she gets to be 10 pounds she's still going to be tiny in my book. Her big personality is what I love, well that and her adorable brown eyes, they remind me of Puss N Boots on Shrek. LOL


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Allie Bear @ Dec 14 2008, 05:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689390


> This is my first toy dog so they are all tiny to me, I have two 70 lb. labs and now my little Pucca, she's 3.6 pounds at 4 months. If she gets to be 10 pounds she's still going to be tiny in my book. Her big personality is what I love, well that and her adorable brown eyes, they remind me of Puss N Boots on Shrek. LOL[/B]


That's so funny that you should mention that! We just watched Shrek 2 last night because my nephew was here and I remarked to my fiance that Pixie and Jazz make that same pathetically sweet expression. Just like the guards in the movie, you can't help but stop and say, "awwwwww!" Those big dark eyes get me every time!


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Sadie is already 6 lbs but she is a huge eater. I'm going to have to start cutting back on her. Her parents were both about 4 lbs so you can't go by that. She is SOOO full of personality and keeps me busy, that's what I love about her.


----------

